

Master Foo Discourses on the Graphical User Interface - Randy00
http://catb.org/esr/writings/unix-koans/gui-programmer.html

======
Luyt
I liked 'Master Foo and the Script Kiddie' more...
<http://catb.org/esr/writings/unix-koans/script-kiddie.html>

~~~
rbarooah
Hah, that was great!

